# Music To Give One A Kick Of Energy. Musical Coffee or Red Bull



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm not a morning person. I rarely drink coffee or caffeine. I would be interested to know what classical music other forum members use to give them a kick in the ___ and wake them up. 

Here are some that get me going:

Dvorak's Slavonic Dances 
Mozart (nearly everything) - Duo #1 in G for Violin and Viola 
Rossini Overtures
Hindemith's Kammermusik #1
Bernstein's Overture to Candide
Mendelssohn's "Italian" Symphony
Mussorgsky - A Night On Bald Mountain (some say "Bald" Mountain, others say "Bare"??)
Shostakovich - Festive Overture
Chopin - Etude #4, Op. 10
Bach - Concerto for 2 Violins 
Sibelius - Finlandia

What are some of yours?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Mozart and Verdi’s Dies Iraes are always good for a jolt of exhiliration (and maybe even terror!) to get one’s blood pumping for the day.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sibelius: _Lemminkainen's Homecoming_. If that doesn't have one leaping out of bed with a song on one's lips and fire in one's heart, then one is probably dead.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Wagner's Siegfried's Funeral March does it for me every time I listen to it.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> Wagner's Siegfried's Funeral March does it for me every time I listen to it.


Great music for a cold shower


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Sibelius: _Lemminkainen's Homecoming_. If that doesn't have one leaping out of bed with a song on one's lips and fire in one's heart, then one is probably dead.


I like Sibelius "A la Marcha" from " Karelia" Suite, esp Barbirolli's wonderfully high- stepping, knee- lifting swaggering version with Halle....his "Leminkainen's Return" is a real rouser, too..
Reiner scores so frequently on this scale it's impossible to list them all...ottomh:
Wagner - "Festmarsch" from Tannhauser - usually a rather trite potboiler, Reiner and his RCAVctorSO treat it as the greatest piece ever written...blistering, crackling fast tempo...total commitment...a real rip- snorting, exciting ride!!
Beethoven - Sym #9/IV - the whole movement is totally uplifting in Reiner/CSO'S performance, but specific sections are simply exciting beyond belief:
The "Ode to Joy" theme - 4th setting, full orchestra...the joyful, soaring trumpets leading the charge...Nothing like it...gives me goose bumps even after a thousand hearings..
After the tenor solo...the full chorus/orchestra stanzas 1 and 2 [meas 213] "Freude schoner Gotterfunken..." geezus!! Perfectly balanced...the joyous chorus, with the wild strings and heroic trumpets blazing forth...!! Exciting Beyond words....

Beethoven #7/IV is always a sure bet, given a good performance - Szell, Solti, Walter/ColSO are good ones, I know there are others as well...

Of course, on a somewhat less exalted musical level - [lol] -
Fennell/Eastman Wind Ensemble - "Screamers" - circus marches - amazing...ripping fast tempi, crackling clean execution [you didn't know that trombones can play clarinet parts??]....if these don't get your blood moving, then you're probably DOA!!...lol!!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Walton's _Crown Imperial March_, given the full treatment with organ on an old Mercury record with Frederick Fennell and the Eastman Wind Ensemble--another toe-tapper.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

The Marriage of Figaro and Magic Flute overtures by Mozart. The last movement of Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Walton's _Crown Imperial March_, given the full treatment with organ on an old Mercury record with Frederick Fennell and the Eastman Wind Ensemble--another toe-tapper.


Yes, definitely!! Also Fennell/EWE Holst suite #1 and V-Wms "Folk song Suite" I&III


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2021)

I am not often in the mood for music in the morning but to reply to the OP, this would do it for me:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2021)

Actually, Holst's "Jupiter" (see my post #10 above) would be my ideal motivational music when my apartment is in deperate need of general tidying, vacuuming, etc.
But when that "empire-building hymn" kicks in, I will stand rigid in my tin hat and salute the ghost of Churchill as my Philipps vacuum continues its aspiration...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I can't stand music in the morning that's loud, aggressive or cheery. My soundtracks are environmental sounds: an hour long recording of a thunderstorm or gentle rain fill the void - nature's music! The best background sound is one I've had a very tough time capturing: being in a wet cave with slowly dripping water.

When I do have music on early it's virtually always string music. the string symphonies or quartets of Mendelssohn are great. The Naxos series of English String Music is excellent, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2021)

------------------ deleted post ---------------------


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

TalkingHead said:


> Actually, Holst's "Jupiter" (see my post #10 above) would be my ideal motivational music when my apartment is in deperate need of general tidying, vacuuming, etc.
> But when that "empire-building hymn" kicks in, I will stand rigid in my tin hat and salute the ghost of Churchill as my Philipps vacuum continues its aspiration...


Like those cranes? (3:53)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> When I do have music on early it's virtually always string music. the string symphonies or quartets of Mendelssohn are great. The Naxos series of English String Music is excellent, too.


Yes, early AM music I like something more tranquil, or thoughtful - Bach works well for me, Mozart 4tets - some woodwind ensemble music..


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2021)

---------------- deleted post ------------------


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2021)

Fabulin said:


> Like those cranes? (3:53)


If you like.
----------------------------------


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

On the Red Bull side, Herrmann's Death Hunt.






I miss Robert J. Lurtsema...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Alfacharger said:


> I miss Robert J. Lurtsema...


LOL!! I played on his show....it was fun...he was a character.....
Did a gig with him as narrator....he was so finicky about the equalization of his voice on the sound system....the engineer is a friend of mine...Robt J drove him nuts!! Lol!!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Bach: opening chorus from "Christmas Oratorio" or 1st movt.of Brandenburg concerto no.3.
Mozart: "Champagne aria" from "Don Giovanni".


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Schubert Symphony no. 9 "Great"


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

CPE Bach flute concerto in d minor, especially the last movement


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The minor mode concertos from Vivaldi's _L'Estro Armonico_, particularly as played by Pinnock. I don't think that they are profound, but they have beauty, fire and intensity that will give me an extra kick of energy.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This famous work has the energy:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm sure I have said this before, but since you asked ... my 'instant uplift and joie de vivre' piece is Tippett's Concerto for Double String Orchestra. Bright, optimistic, rhythmically bouncy and harmonically warm. 

Good runners up include Beethoven's 7th Symphony, Ibert's Divertissement, and Rachmaninoff's Polka de WR.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I can't find the video that goes with this as Roy Scheider gets ready to start his day in Fosse's "All That Jazz."


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

TalkingHead said:


> I am not often in the mood for music in the morning [...]





mbhaub said:


> I can't stand music in the morning that's loud, aggressive or cheery. [...]


For me, the morning is actually the time I'm most in the mood for music, unless it's only been like ten minutes after waking up. I find that starting the day with music puts me in a good mood and is overall motivating. Unfortunately, morning is often when I have less time for music.

As per the thread's subject:

_Le Sacre _and _Les Noces_ (just listened to it this morning) by Stravinsky. Also, "Dich teure Halle" from _Tannhäuser _and "Allein! Weh ganz allein" from _Elektra_.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

When I worked out, I used to work out to classical music all the time. So much of it gets me excited, gives me an adrenaline rush, and makes me want to shake my hips. I'd choose dancing to the 4th movement of Beethoven's 5th Symphony, for example, over dancing to Madonna or Lady Gaga any day.


----------

